# Beer Bottles ????????



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Is there a realistic way to "can" water in twist off cap beer bottles?

Seems like a waste of a perfectly good container to throw all these out.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I would say yes. You can also store things you use but not in large quantities at one time such as salt and maybe sugar. You can use them as condiment dispensers. You can stopper them with corks and coat the top with wax. If you store water keep it on it's side when storing just like wine to keep the cork swollen.


----------



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

masterspark said:


> Not too sure how cost effective it is but you can recap beer bottles. Home brewers do it all the time. The twist off bottles have thinner glass at the opening so you can sometimes break the bottle when crimping on a new cap. This is why they prefer bottles that require a bottle opener because of the thicker neck. Bottle caps and a cap crimper are fairly inexpensive at any homebrewers supply. If you were planning to re-use the old twist off caps, I'm not sure how good of a seal you'll get. The brewery crimped those on originally.
> You can crimp a cap on champagne bottles which are large enough to make reasonable storage for rice, barley, Quinoa and such.


Fun Fact: Most homebrewers don't re-use twist off bottles due to improper sealing & the air that leaks by oxidizes the beer they created.

Using a few of the mentions above, you could cap the twist off bottle, then dip in wax. Not sure how much the wax is compared to buying a new container, but as a prepper, you could re-use the wax & make candles?

Anyways, you can get a basic bottle capper at any homebrew store from around $8-12 & caps for very cheap there as well. Cheers!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Shove a cork in it 
Depending on the exact cork and bottle dimensions you may not get as good of a seal as a wine bottle but beer bottles and hard liquor bottles can usually be sealed well with a corker, and you can reuse corks for non critical (non alcohol) uses.

For water in particular though if you just put untreated water in, it will probably go stale, I would boil or at least pasteurize the water in the bottles before sealing. A bit of chlorine or other treatment would probably work as well. Probably safer to store beer


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You can't store water in it unless you put bleach in it. Or unless you seal it when the water has been heated to 161º for at least 15 seconds.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Dont ever force a cork into a bottle designed for a crown cap. You'll end up with some nasty lacerations.
You can get beer bottle caps fairly cheap and a capping device can be had for only a few bucks.
I keep a decent supply of crown top and flip top bottles for my home brew. Look for EZ Cap bottles, if you'll be using them to dispense something like salt or sugar. To store water, add a stabilizer first then fill to the proper level.
Use the brown bottles, as they keep the light out. Keeping the light out is important for retarding algae growth.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

How in the world could you get lacerations from putting a cork in a beer bottle? The cork will not hold pressure without something to keep it secure but I have corked many bottles with my floor corker and have never seen a situation where I could get cut.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

cnsper said:


> I would say yes. You can also store things you use but not in large quantities at one time such as salt and maybe sugar. You can use them as condiment dispensers. You can stopper them with corks and coat the top with wax. If you store water keep it on it's side when storing just like wine to keep the cork swollen.





cowboyhermit said:


> How in the world could you get lacerations from putting a cork in a beer bottle? The cork will not hold pressure without something to keep it secure but I have corked many bottles with my floor corker and have never seen a situation where I could get cut.


The neck walls of a twist top beer bottle are not designed to hold a cork. A number 2 or 3 may fit but when your go to open it it has a really good chance of breaking, thats when the injuries are most likely to happen.
Use the right tool for the right job and you'll be ok.

Same goes with wine bottles. I've seen the top of a screw cap bottle break when putting a number 8 cork in it using a floor corker. I can use number 9 corks in wine bottles designed for corks all day and have no issue.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

PackerBacker said:


> Is there a realistic way to "can" water in twist off cap beer bottles?
> 
> Seems like a waste of a perfectly good container to throw all these out.


You might try building a bottle wall BOL with them.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions.

Right now I am canning water in oversized, odd and half gallon mason jars.

My intention would be to "can" in these bottles as well.

I found out there is a homebrew store in town so the next time I am over there I will check out what I would need.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

A homebrew store should have everything you need and is a great resource. Mason jars are amazingly useful but I am partial to glass for a lot of reasons and not too fond of plastic.
Regarding the corks, if it is too tight (wrong size) there is a chance that you will have trouble getting them in or out, obviously. However there should not be a circumstance where someone will get injured by this, never put your hands on the bottle you are corking, that is what the machine is for. When opening any bottle you should be prepared that it might crack, I saw this happen with store bought wine but as long as you are paying attention there is no way to get hurt. I have seen beer bottles crack from an opener as well.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

sailaway said:


> You might try building a bottle wall BOL with them.


Just be sure to place the opening to the inside, or else your BOL will develop ghosts


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thee are some different commercial beers on the market that are not twist offs. Amber Bock by Michelob is one variety. That way you can save those bottles.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

dirtgrrl said:


> Just be sure to place the opening to the inside, or else your BOL will develop ghosts


Huh?

Around here, they would all get filled up with mud daubers!!!


----------

